# Fallout General



## ouch (Sep 30, 2014)

Waiting for Fallout 4, lol. Just recently replayed Fallout 2. 

What are you guys doing to bide your time?


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 2, 2014)

I've played Fallout 1, and a little bit of Fallout 3. Haven't really sat down and dedicated much time to Fallout 2, 3, or New Vegas like I should. I'm so ashamed ; ;


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 3, 2014)

I keep meaning to play the other Fallout games... but all I've played is Fallout 1.

...Three times.

I just really, really like it. ._.


----------



## ouch (Oct 5, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I've played Fallout 1, and a little bit of Fallout 3. Haven't really sat down and dedicated much time to Fallout 2, 3, or New Vegas like I should. I'm so ashamed ; ;



Fallout 3 really isn't worth playing, in my opinion, so don't feel too bad. The other two are really good though, and I recommend it.




Wyndfyre said:


> I keep meaning to play the other Fallout games... but all I've played is Fallout 1.
> 
> ...Three times.
> 
> I just really, really like it. ._.



Hahah,  I know how you feel, you should pick up Fallout 2 for like a dollar during a Steam Sale though :0


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 5, 2014)

ouch said:


> Fallout 3 really isn't worth playing, in my opinion, so don't feel too bad. The other two are really good though, and I recommend it.



 wha?!?!  I've never heard any body say that.  IMO Fallout 3 is not only the best Fallout, but one of the best games ever!  What didn't you like about Fallout 3?  It had an awesome map, a great story, great quests, great gameplay, great every thing we've come to know and expect from Bethesda.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 5, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> wha?!?!  I've never heard any body say that.




I second this. This is literally the only instance I have ever heard of someone saying it's NOT awesome.
I'd love to hear your opinion on it, ouch.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 6, 2014)

ouch said:


> Hahah,  I know how you feel, you should pick up Fallout 2 for like a dollar during a Steam Sale though :0



I actually snagged it (and the other two) quite a while ago! And I tried playing it... but I had just finished Fallout 1 and was already missing it haha. I keep meaning to pick it up again.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Oct 7, 2014)

Haven't really touched much Fallout lately, but New Vegas is my favorite. Named one of my towns _Freeside_ too.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm probably going to start and finish Fallout 3 once I finish Bulletstorm.


----------



## n64king (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm going to replay FO3 soon. Easily the most influential "mature" game for me. I have worried for the future of the series, they've said nothing since FO Online crashed and burned right? Ayyye it better not be tied up forever. I don't want another Nintendo x Rare weird crap. No; Bethesda x Black Isle.
I want them to use the midwest or Denver area like certain failed prototyped showed. Since nobody is going to want a return to LA like I do. More NCR story pls.


----------



## ouch (Oct 9, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I second this. This is literally the only instance I have ever heard of someone saying it's NOT awesome.
> I'd love to hear your opinion on it, ouch.





rockthemike13 said:


> wha?!?!  I've never heard any body say that.  IMO Fallout 3 is not only the best Fallout, but one of the best games ever!  What didn't you like about Fallout 3?  It had an awesome map, a great story, great quests, great gameplay, great every thing we've come to know and expect from Bethesda.



Whoop, sorry. Haven't checked the thread in a few days, this'll be a bit ranty, so I'll tl;dr at the end.

First things first, there are a few things in this game that are just completely out of place. Namely: Super Mutants, Little Lamplight, THE SETTING, and the utter **** that is the Enclave and Brotherhood of Steel.

They should not have put Super Mutants in this game. They really shouldn't have. They created Vault 87 for the sole purpose of not having to make their own enemies in a game (not only that, they decided to make them all stupid and look alike). I mean, I guess if you wanted these guys in the game, you could make another West-Coast game, but what the actual **** WHY. 

Continuing on this games _awful_ lore, the Brotherhood of Steel. This is what tipped me over the edge to not liking this game. The Brotherhood are not good guys, and they never should have been, but Bethesda knew that they looked edgy and cool, and if they put T-45d armor on the front of the box it would sell better. I feel it was here that they ruined, completely ruined, what the Brotherhood should be. They are a bunch of xenophobes who care more about saving what is left of the Old World than you. I have no idea why they changed this for Fallout 3. Then, their counterparts, the Enclave (who shouldn't have even been their counterparts in the first place) suffer from the same thing the Mutants do in the this game. They we're put in it because nobody could come up with anything else. It's never even actually explained (if I'm not mistaken) how the Enclave made it to the East Coast. Then they do the EXACT SAME PLAN THEY HAD IN FALLOUT 2! Spoiler: it doesn't work. I just feel that they could have done everything with the game's main Factions better. Little Lamplight should be obvious. That town is so _dumb_.

Next is the Setting. Now I guess it is cool in a green kinda way, but we need to realize, this is 200 years after the bombs dropped. *200 years*. The Capitol Wasteland is more torn-up than the West Coast, and Fallout 1 takes place some 80-odd years after the bombs dropped. Maybe it's just me, but this seems insane and unrealistic. Color was of course an issue, but that is redeemable.

Then there is the main story. It's just not that good. Some of the quests were fun, but on a whole, the story wasn't enjoyable. It was _The Road_ without any of the emotion. It could have been great, but it falls flat in every area. Your Dad is an unemotional shmuck. He is only disappointed in you that you blew up a city? I'm sure my family would shun me, but who knows? I didn't find saving him to be worth it at all. Despite the Brotherhood being the good guys, I didn't find them like able. There are no real options to have a huge impact on the end of huge game, and I feel there should have been. Maybe I'm just being a real big grump.

The Map is admittedly better than New Vegas (not a huge achievement) but what they use to fill the map isn't better. There are maybe half as many quests in Fallout 3 as in New Vegas, and it's not like this is a case of quality over quantity, because almost every quest in New Vegas was more memorable than any of them in Fallout 3. 

Don't even get me started on gameplay. It is utter ****. This is coming from one of the biggest Fallout Fanboys there is. Gunplay is a joke. An absolute joke. Not using VATS is like playing on a console, and using VATS makes the game far too easy. VATS works in an Isometric Strategy feel, not in a First or Third Person shooter. Iron sights helped fix the problem in New Vegas, but it still feels horribly unbalanced. Skill checks in this game being percentages was another awful addition. When you are auto saving every time you enter a new room, should you really leave this to RNG? No! No you shouldn't, or else you give people the chance to do it over and over again until it works. Again, they fixed this in New Vegas by making skill checks fixed values. Environment Interactions is zero, AI is funnily stupid, and there are game breaking glitches galore.

Oh god the ****ing models. If a game's predecessor can show more emotion in it than the next game can, the programmers and artists are doing something wrong, especially in a game where human interaction is as important as it is in Fallout.

I'm not saying New Vegas is a perfect game, it has a lot of flaws too, and I mean _a lot_, but it is still leagues and leagues above the FO:BoS-level trash FO:3 is.

tl;dr too many things went wrong with this game for it to be played by anyone who isn't either a Fallout a Fanatic or a complete casual.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2014)

New Vegas was kina meh imo


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> New Vegas was kina meh imo



I agree. I thought that it really lacked the feel that Fallout 3 had. 
Also the majority of the characters I found to be easily forgettable.
That's just me, though. Maybe I should give it another try...

Currently re-playing through Fallout 3 and have yet to play Fallout, Fallout 2, and Fallout Tactics.


----------



## n64king (Oct 20, 2014)

Groovycat64 said:


> I agree. I thought that it really lacked the feel that Fallout 3 had.
> Also the majority of the characters I found to be easily forgettable.
> That's just me, though. Maybe I should give it another try...
> 
> Currently re-playing through Fallout 3 and have yet to play Fallout, Fallout 2, and Fallout Tactics.




I agree. I've nearly forgotten the whole thing except the parts with the NV Strip which is even slightly vague to me at this point.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 20, 2014)

Huh!  I really dug New Vegas.  I liked the brighter, more desert sort of feel to it.  Not saying I liked it more than 3, but I spent a large amount of time on it.  The deathclaw valley stands out to me.  Also those freaking wasps.  That was so horrifying


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 20, 2014)

Fallout is my series man. They're honestly my go-to games. I've been playing and replaying them for years and when Fallout 4 come out you can expect me to be in my pillow fort playing for days on end. I can't get enough of Fallout <3


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

Fallout is great. I haven't played New Vegas yet, though. :s


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 20, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Huh!  I really dug New Vegas.  I liked the brighter, more desert sort of feel to it.  Not saying I liked it more than 3, but I spent a large amount of time on it.  The deathclaw valley stands out to me.  Also those freaking wasps.  That was so horrifying



Ahhh I remember Deathclaw valley. I was just walking around discover new locations when suddenly, I discovered Deathclaw valley. As soon as I saw the name of the location pop up, I ran away with like 2 deathclaws chasing me, lol.

Don't even get me started on Quarry Junction with the deathclaw alpha....


----------



## oath2order (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.dorkly.com/post/57561/7-things-that-still-bother-me-about-fallout-new-vegas

yeah thi


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 21, 2014)

Fallout 3 was boring and it was obvious that Bethesda had missed the entire point of the original Interplay titles. Apart from that it was buggy and was trying too hard to be something it was not.
New Vegas put down a much more concise story and even worked the (mandatory because Bethesda) DLC chapters into the main story. The fact that a lot of the team from FO2 worked on it also was obvious, especially with Arcade's missions. It also worked off of the original plans for FO3 (Van Buren) which were completely ignored by Bethesda in favor of "muh dad".
The only complaint I had about New Vegas was that it had to run on the ****ty Gamebryo engine, but they were pretty much forced to do that.


----------



## ouch (Oct 21, 2014)

As soon as I stop baby-sitting this thread people start posting, I swear...

Was kinda hoping someone would contest the points I made, even though they were ramble and fleshed out.




Groovycat64 said:


> I agree. I thought that it really lacked the feel that Fallout 3 had.
> Also the majority of the characters I found to be easily forgettable.
> That's just me, though. Maybe I should give it another try...
> 
> Currently re-playing through Fallout 3 and have yet to play Fallout, Fallout 2, and Fallout Tactics.



I suppose, but the feel that is there is fundamentally wrong. To be fair, the _majority_ of characters in Fallout 3 were forgettable too.




Kaiaa said:


> Fallout is my series man. They're honestly my go-to games. I've been playing and replaying them for years and when Fallout 4 come out you can expect me to be in my pillow fort playing for days on end. I can't get enough of Fallout <3



Same ;-; I am hoping for a release late next year. I'm not sure about the new Boston setting though.




Groovycat64 said:


> Ahhh I remember Deathclaw valley. I was just walking around discover new locations when suddenly, I discovered Deathclaw valley. As soon as I saw the name of the location pop up, I ran away with like 2 deathclaws chasing me, lol.
> 
> Don't even get me started on Quarry Junction with the deathclaw alpha....



Just bring a .50 Cal with Incendiary Rounds ^.^ Or any GRA Named Gun really...




oath2order said:


> http://www.dorkly.com/post/57561/7-things-that-still-bother-me-about-fallout-new-vegas
> 
> yeah thi



I actually liked that song >.> If you will though, in the future, please don't post links to dorkly anywhere. Have some decency.




Reindeer said:


> Fallout 3 was boring and it was obvious that Bethesda had missed the entire point of the original Interplay titles. Apart from that it was buggy and was trying too hard to be something it was not.
> New Vegas put down a much more concise story and even worked the (mandatory because Bethesda) DLC chapters into the main story. The fact that a lot of the team from FO2 worked on it also was obvious, especially with Arcade's missions. It also worked off of the original plans for FO3 (Van Buren) which were completely ignored by Bethesda in favor of "muh dad".
> The only complaint I had about New Vegas was that it had to run on the ****ty Gamebryo engine, but they were pretty much forced to do that.



Thank you. Their ****ty interpretation of _The Road_ by Cormac McCarthy (one of my favorite books) kinda made me mad.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 21, 2014)

What's so bad about dorkly?


----------



## mayor_zoe (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness- how have I not seen this thread before? I'm a total fallout obsessor. c: 

I really loved New Vegas, too. The general storyline/characters weren't better than 3, but I loved the DLC's, music and- strangely enough- the crafting and hardcore mode. Just for those reasons, I have probably put more time into NV than into Fallout 3.​


----------



## ouch (Oct 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> What's so bad about dorkly?



The website itself. It's a 9Gag-tier website filled with unfunny reposting.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 25, 2014)

Groovycat64 said:


> I agree. I thought that it really lacked the feel that Fallout 3 had.
> Also the majority of the characters I found to be easily forgettable.
> That's just me, though. Maybe I should give it another try...
> 
> Currently re-playing through Fallout 3 and have yet to play Fallout, Fallout 2, and Fallout Tactics.



As someone who has played and loves Fallout 1 and 2. Fallout 3 feels meh and doesn't even compare to those games. Now New Vegas is incredible as always Obsidian really knocks it out with their writing and reactivity.


----------



## flea (Nov 6, 2014)

still keeping my fingers crossed for fallout 4.


----------



## ouch (Nov 7, 2014)

Have you heard any of the information about it yet?


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 7, 2014)

Nothing has been confirmed. There is a lot of speculation that there will be an announcement next year but don't get excited for anything until you hear it from an official source. The only thing that is confirmed is that there will be a Fallout 4 game


----------



## ouch (Nov 7, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Nothing has been confirmed. There is a lot of speculation that there will be an announcement next year but don't get excited for anything until you hear it from an official source. The only thing that is confirmed is that there will be a Fallout 4 game



Oh shoot. What the script about the slave sequence proven false?


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 7, 2014)

ouch said:


> Oh shoot. What the script about the slave sequence proven false?


I would take everything with a grain of salt. As she said, don't get excited until you hear from an official source. There have been some statements made this year regarding their focus on a PC release, but beyond that they haven't revealed anything. I think the only thing that might be safe to assume is it's gonna be on the Gamebryo engine again. Which saddens me.


----------



## n64king (Nov 8, 2014)

Playing a nice person isn't as fun as being a mean person in FO3. How uninspiring it was to defuse the nuke and have to put up with Moira being so ditsy. Well I have to be good we already did the mean way


----------

